# wartime nickels



## dthoreson81 (May 9, 2008)

would this be a worthwhile endeavor? I have 8 rolls of wartime nickels arriving anyday now. would it be worth separating the silver from them all? it would equal a good 9 ounces pure


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 9, 2008)

I calculate 18 oz total. There are 8 rolls @ 40 coins per roll @ .05626 oz per coin. In any case, I think you would be foolish to refine them. As coins, they have a known identity. Everyone knows their value. When you refine them, you produce an unknown. 

Also, you'll most probably never get the silver pure enough to sell as pure, unless you have a silver cell. This is true no matter what type material you're refining, but the manganese in them causes additional problems. The Mn will foul the cell and, therefore, you'll have to dissolve in nitric, cement the silver, and melt before using the cell. And, with this tiny amount, you can't afford to set up a silver cell.

How much are you paying for these? How much can you sell them for, as is? Even if you take a beating by reselling them, it will most probably be less than the beating you'll take by refining them.


----------



## dthoreson81 (May 9, 2008)

im really paying right around spot fot the silver if you add it up. Thanks again!


----------



## JustinNH (May 9, 2008)

If they are in any decent condition or have any imperfections from the mint, they would be worth more than spot for silver. I used to collect coins when i was young and knew the prices of everything. Unfortunately I cant remember any prices now


----------



## ChucknC (May 9, 2008)

Here's a good place to look at coin prices
http://www.pcgs.com/prices/
They have just about every US coin minted listed and their history.
Chuck


----------



## Anonymous (May 21, 2008)

Here's a daily guide to silver value of coins. http://www.coinflation.com/silver_coin_values.html


----------



## Gr33nday43 (Aug 17, 2008)

I invest/collect silver, and you should be paying at the minimum 30% UNDER spot for war nicks. Pay 20% under for 40%, 10-0% under for 90%, spot+.25 for .999 etc..


----------

